# Mixing substrates



## cozmoz (26 Sep 2011)

Hi guy's

I have bought Oliver Knott NatureSoil Black for a nano aquascape measuring 45cm x 25cm x 25cm (28 Liters; 7.39 Gallons) and plan to put Unipac Fiji Coarse Sand to the front a sides of the aquarium. Would this be ok or would the sand have an adverse airing affect of the soil? It also says on their website that you can start planting straight away, has anyone had any experience doing so? Wouldn't this cause algae blooms?

I also plan on adding Plants Alive Grow Tabs to the soil under the plants prior to planting and add Tropica Plant Nutrition+ once a week once planted.

Thanks very much.

More info regarding this set up can be found here http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17729


----------



## Alastair (26 Sep 2011)

Just make sure you do frequent water changes when first set up to combat any algae blooms. Mixing the sand won't have any adverse effect but the sand being a finer grade would fall through the nature soil


----------



## cozmoz (26 Sep 2011)

Okay, thanks. Now I know I'm suppose to put my hand through sand to prevent it from compacting. Would I need to do anything to the soil? I'm going to be placing some heavy rooted plants.


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2011)

cozmoz said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks. Now I know I'm suppose to put my hand through sand to prevent it from compacting. Would I need to do anything to the soil? I'm going to be placing some heavy rooted plants.



Not to the soil no as it's very round like anyway so there will be plenty of flow through it.


----------



## cozmoz (27 Sep 2011)

Great, thanks!


----------

